# CB Great White



## caughtinarut (Mar 3, 2015)

http://www.al.com/news/beaches/index.ssf/2015/03/great_white_shark_caught_relea.html


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 3, 2015)

That's awesome. Hope they don't get in trouble though, If i recall correctly once you know it's a great white you have to release it immediately; no pics, no poses, no tags.


----------



## Gridley (Mar 4, 2015)

If that's true, I hope they are already in trouble, and LEOs do their job.


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't think they had bad intentions, and they sound like responsible anglers, so I would just as soon see them get a pass. I can see your point, though.


----------



## captbrian (Mar 4, 2015)

They aren't in any sort of trouble.  It was strictly an incidental catch with a healthy release.


----------



## caughtinarut (Mar 4, 2015)

captbrian said:


> They aren't in any sort of trouble.  It was strictly an incidental catch with a healthy release.


How common are they around pcb? I know that on the Ocearch shark tracker one was offshore back in the fall.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 4, 2015)

Why did you edit the thread title?


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 4, 2015)

Gridley said:


> If that's true, I hope they are already in trouble, and LEOs do their job.



How are they at fault???  They can't help what shark decides to eat their bait and they released it unharmed....


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 4, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> Why did you edit the thread title?



Sorry about that....  There is another thread labeled PCB.


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 4, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> How are they at fault???  They can't help what shark decides to eat their bait and they released it unharmed....



The guy eludes to it at the end of the article. I'm pretty sure you aren't even supposed to land them once you know it's a Great White. Supposed to be left in the water and line cut.


----------



## caughtinarut (Mar 4, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> Sorry about that....  There is another thread labeled PCB.


I just mistyped on my phone. I actually meant PCB.


----------



## captbrian (Mar 6, 2015)

They are pretty dang rare in this area.


----------



## OUTCAST (Mar 6, 2015)

I hooked one on Jan 29th off Hilton Head. I'd post the vid but it shows my business stuff, which is against the rules. 

We actually have quite a few, most people just dont know it because they dont fish for them, it is illegal. 3 are tagged by ocearch, but we have quite a bit more.


----------



## Knotmuch (Mar 6, 2015)

I saw one out at the KTK reef off of Ga. about 15 years ago.


----------



## caughtinarut (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah i know they are on the Atlantic side but the northern gulf seems to be rare. One that Ocearch tagged  made it to about 100 miles off the northern gulf coast if i recall correctly.


----------



## Mistrfish (Mar 7, 2015)

Was fishing out of an 18ft boat in Australia and had a white chase a seal around the boat. The shark was as long as the boat. This was in Western Port bay and in 20 ft of water 200 yards from the boat launch.


----------

